
Are you going to support your neighbor restaurant? - TimurBidzhiev
According to this article: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;03&#x2F;20&#x2F;buy-restaurant-gift-certificates&#x2F;
We all would like to support our coffee shops and restaurants, and the best way is to buy digital gift cards. What do you think?
======
uberman
I have been buying both gift cards as well as ordering for pickup. Many of our
local restaurants have programs in place to funnel tips to temp staff who are
not getting hours. If they do have that program in place, I tip 100%.

~~~
TimurBidzhiev
Wow, You are doing a great job. I just bought a few gift cards too.

